

Rarely used Leaflet features I wish I knew earlier - moklick
http://blog.webkid.io/rarely-used-leaflet-features/

======
stephenr
Their "template" method looks quite similar to Douglas Crockfords "supplant"
method
([http://javascript.crockford.com/remedial.html](http://javascript.crockford.com/remedial.html))

